# Passed the ATTS Temperament test! (with video)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

We took the ATTS Temperament test today, and Bianca passed! She did great, actually she responded to the test segments pretty much the way I thought she would. She did not even startle at the noisy bucket or the umbrella. Actually she just pushed past the umbrella to sniff the person holding it. She startled a little at the gunshots, but then came and looked up at me and then relaxed. In the final 3 segments she kept an eye on the weird stranger as they started approaching, then as soon as they came at us aggressively she went towards them to the end of the leash barking. 

Her scores were mostly high-average and above. I think the only part she got lower than a 6 on was the first segment, the neutral stranger, she got a 4. They didn't say why but I think it was because she walked right up and sniffed them instead of ignoring them.

If anyone doesn't know what this is, here is the description of the test:
ATTS - American Temperament Test Society, Inc. - TT Test Description

I also got video of her going through the test, although unfortunately the person I had recording it is not a very good cameraman so it is kinda wobbly and misses some things. 

Anyway here it is:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Very cool Congrats!!! Sasha would greet everyone no matter what lol Meika would have failed that miserably.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

Woot, woot! Major congratulations!

Just knew she'd pass with flying colors!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

congratulations!!!

Loki and Nina just got theirs last saturday!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like she's ready for the zombie apocalypse now. :thumbup:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

razinkain said:


> congratulations! Sounds like she's ready for the zombie apocalypse now. :thumbup:


 
lmao!!!!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Big Congrats! She did beautifully!


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

RazinKain said:


> Congratulations! Sounds like she's ready for the zombie apocalypse now. :thumbup:


Yep she is definitely ready for the zombies!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Good job! 

Those tests are always interesting as you observe the reactions. Hmmm, shutzhund blinds... I think my young dog would be likely to bark and hold the shaking can!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very good, congratulations!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Samba said:


> Good job!
> 
> Those tests are always interesting as you observe the reactions. Hmmm, shutzhund blinds... I think my young dog would be likely to bark and hold the shaking can!


Yeah I wondered about that too LOL since Bianca had some Sch training (in her previous home) but the test goes so fast I don't even think she noticed the blind.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh yeah I also wanted to add, I ended up ordering a biothane slip collar for Bianca to wear for the ATTS test. I was not sure they'd allow this type but they did. 
The best part is the person I ordered it from (who I know on another forum) also sent us a biothane traffic lead in the package! The traffic lead has a really neat little charm on it that says Therapy Dog. It's so nice! 
It's a charm like these: Untitled Document
(which is funny because I've also been considering getting one of those collars at some point...the lead just has the one charm though.)


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got Bianca's ATTS TT certificate and evaluation in the mail! 

Here are her scores for the test segments:

1. Neutral Stranger: 5
2. Friendly Stranger: 7
3. Hidden Noise: 6
4. Gun Test: 6
5. Umbrella Test: 6
6. Plastic Footing: 6
7. Grating Footing: 6
8. Potential Threat: 7
9. Recognized Threat: 8
10. Threatened: 9 

:thumbup:


----------

